# Mountains, Lakes and Rivers 2



## dpc (Oct 21, 2016)

I see the original topic, Mountains, Lakes and Rivers, is dead. The last page won't load, so I'll start another one.

The Coquihalla River canyon near Hope, British Columbia. Note the three fishermen on the rocks.


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2016)

Coquihalla River canyon...


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2016)

The Coquihalla River in Southern British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2016)

Lakeside path in the Rocky Mountains of British Columbia...


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 28, 2016)

Heybridge Basin. Despite being high tide the water wasn't quite as still as I was hoping for.



She&#x27;ll go sailing no more by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi Matt. 
An interesting shot, a good decision to shoot from a low perspective, and the brightness of the white and red boats is a great contrast to the wreck. It looks like such an old derelict boat then you see the radar enclosure that begs the question what caused her demise. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Heybridge Basin. Despite being high tide the water wasn't quite as still as I was hoping for.


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 29, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Matt.
> An interesting shot, a good decision to shoot from a low perspective, and the brightness of the white and red boats is a great contrast to the wreck. It looks like such an old derelict boat then you see the radar enclosure that begs the question what caused her demise.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks, the trespassing was worth it to get the shot then! Its been there as long as I remember, and that radar housing does intrigue me also. Suspect its just neglect, couple of boats like that in the area. Pretty sure at teh right time of year the sunrise would be in shot as well...if I can drag myself out of bed so early.


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 11, 2016)

Sunset over a river on monday, very similar to 2 posted in another thread on here



Lighting up the sky by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2016)

dhr90 said:


> Sunset over a river on monday, very similar to 2 posted in another thread on here



Beautiful sky.


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 12, 2016)

Click said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunset over a river on monday, very similar to 2 posted in another thread on here
> ...



I thought so too. Sadly the clouds moved in the way as the sun got to the horizon.


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2016)

I posted this some time ago but have gone back to the RAW file and reprocessed it, adjusting the colour somewhat differently. This couple are walking across the ice on a mountain lake in late March, not a good idea. The ice was beginning to crack along the shore, but the couple made it across without incident.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 19, 2016)

This August in the Allgäu Alps in the south of Germany near the border to Austria.

the Prinz Luitpold hut






summit cross





the same cross with its surroundings





regards
Frank


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice pictures, Frank. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 19, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Frank. Welcome to CR.



Thank you Click for both the comment to the pictures and the welcome.

It's not the first time, that I'm here. So I'm not completely new to the forum, but decided to take a off time from forum.

regards
Frank


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2016)

High hills of the Okanagan Valley of south-central British Columbia late one afternoon this past September. Taken with a 5DMII + 70-300mm L lens. Post-processed in Affinity Photo 1.5. I'm liking what I've seen of Affinity Photo so far and it's certainly inexpensive as far as these kinds of programme go. Not the best picture I've ever taken but I like it anyway.


----------



## ejenner (Dec 9, 2016)

Some mountains in the background. Sand Dunes NP, CO.


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2016)

ejenner said:


> Some mountains in the background. Sand Dunes NP, CO.




Nice picture!


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2016)

ejenner said:


> Some mountains in the background. Sand Dunes NP, CO.



Very nice shot.


----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2016)

Okanagan hills outside West Kelowna, British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2016)

I believe I posted this picture somewhere in the forum some time ago. I just purchased Affinity Photo 1.5 for Macintosh and wanted to see how it worked on some of my older RAW files. I like what I see. I processed the RAW file for this picture in AP 1.5 and touched the resulting TIFF up a bit in LR5.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 11, 2016)

dpc said:


> I believe I posted this picture somewhere in the forum some time ago. I just purchased Affinity Photo 1.5 for Macintosh and wanted to see how it worked on some of my older RAW files. I like what I see. I processed the RAW file for this picture in AP 1.5 and touched the resulting TIFF up a bit in LR5.


I like it, dpc!
A tad too much on the saturated side for me personally, but living where you do I bet any amount of colour is good colour at this time of year. I envy how you manage to find things worth shooting. (I would go bonkers. Some say I already have... *rolls eyes*)
Keep 'em coming! And forgive me if I seem rude, that is not the purpose.


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I believe I posted this picture somewhere in the forum some time ago. I just purchased Affinity Photo 1.5 for Macintosh and wanted to see how it worked on some of my older RAW files. I like what I see. I processed the RAW file for this picture in AP 1.5 and touched the resulting TIFF up a bit in LR5.
> ...




You don't appear rude at all, DD. The picture is a bit over the top with respect to saturation. I chose to do that just for the heck of it. I've never been one to subscribe to the view that a photograph has to be a perfect representation of the scene before one. Of course, no photograph is. I'm attaching a file that more closely represents what I saw when I snapped the picture. Actually, it's probably a bit flatter than it should be but it's not too far off the mark. I didn't use Affinity Photo with this. I just this moment threw the RAW file into DxO OpticsPro 11 (I like the automatic adjustments and especially the noise reduction) and then sent it over to Lightroom 5 for a minor touch up.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 11, 2016)

dpc said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...


*nods* Artistic freedom and testing boundaries - photography would be nothing without it. And, thankfully, we all see the world a bit differently and are influenced by different things.
I like this rendition at least as much as the previous.

I do everything in DPP, and the overall choices and sliders don't give me enough options to tweak images to my liking every time. Having the possibility to use different software to adjust and render photos according to feel is superb. Sucky thing would be the need to learn different workflows for each.


----------



## dpc (Dec 25, 2016)

The Bow River at Lake Louise, Alberta.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 25, 2016)

One here.
-r


----------



## Caleb (Dec 25, 2016)

Here is a picture of a sunrise. I am only 13 years old so they are not as good as your guys.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi Caleb. 
That is a very nice shot, great mood and atmosphere. There is one thing about a camera, it is a great leveller of people, it matters not your age, or the gear, you either can or cannot see a picture, I think you can. 
If I may offer one piece of advice, watch your horizontals particularly with water, we all know intuitively that water, unless going through tortuous rapids etc, is flat (horizontal) disputes yours being a little off, I like your shot. 
I will confess that my horizons are often wonky, I use the levelling function in DxO a LOT! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Caleb said:


> Here is a picture of a sunrise. I am only 13 years old so they are not as good as your guys.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Dec 25, 2016)

Here's one from my portfolio images:


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2016)

Caleb said:


> Here is a picture of a sunrise. I am only 13 years old so they are not as good as your guys.



Very nice shot, Caleb.

....And welcome to CR  


Keep posting.


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's one from my portfolio images:



I really like this picture. Nicely done, GMCPhotographics.


----------



## Caleb (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for the advice and kind posts.


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2016)

Caleb said:


> Here is a picture of a sunrise. I am only 13 years old so they are not as good as your guys.




Nice picture, Caleb. I like the light peeking over the mountains in the middle.


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's one from my portfolio images:




I really like this picture. Nice work.


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2016)

I posted an almost identical picture on December 8th. I'm trying out the demo of ON1 Photo RAW 2017 on its partner. I think I like the first posting better. That's nothing to do with the software, of course, but with the way I've developed the RAW file. ON1 Photo RAW is interesting software.


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Caleb (Jan 4, 2017)

Very nice pictures dpc looks very good


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2017)

dpc said:


>



Nice pictures, dpc. I prefer the composition of the first one.


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks, Click! I think I prefer the second one. I admit that the second one may be a tad bit garish as I applied a chrome filter to it.


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2017)

Caleb said:


> Very nice pictures dpc looks very good



thanks!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 5, 2017)

2 from Nugget Point, and last from Hopkins Valley.


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2017)

lion rock said:


> 2 from Nugget Point, and last from Hopkins Valley.



Nice pictures, lion rock. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2017)

lion rock said:


> 2 from Nugget Point, and last from Hopkins Valley.




Beautiful photos! Reminds me of summer holidays.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks Click and dpc.
It is summer holidays (now) where these were taken 8) ;D.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Jan 6, 2017)

Just shot this today.
Blue Springs, the water is so clear that the bottom is seen throughout the stream.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Just shot this today.
> Blue Springs, the water is so clear that the bottom is seen throughout the stream.
> -r




Nice picture, lion rock. I really like the way the lake bottom is rendered.


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2017)

dpc said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Just shot this today.
> ...



+1 Nicely done, lion rock.


----------



## Azathoth (Jan 6, 2017)

Canon 1100D + 18-55 IS II:


Fanal by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

70D + Sigma 10-20 mm:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

70D + Sigma 10-20 mm:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

70D + Sigma 10-20 mm:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2017)

Azathoth said:


> Canon 1100D + 18-55 IS II:
> 
> 
> Fanal by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Jan 7, 2017)

thanks to Click and dpc for the comments.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Jan 7, 2017)

Azathoth,
Beautiful shots!
-r




Azathoth said:


> Canon 1100D + 18-55 IS II:


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Azathoth.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2017)

1. Shores of Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park, AB
2. Columbia Ice Field in the distance, south-western AB


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2017)

Waterfall on the Athabasca River, western Alberta, Canada...


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jan 11, 2017)

Near Canmore, Alberta.


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2017)

dpc said:


> Near Canmore, Alberta.



Nice!


----------



## dpc (Jan 11, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Near Canmore, Alberta.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 22, 2017)

one ...
-r


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2017)

Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park...


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2017)

Shore of Lake Minnewanka, Banff National Park...


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jan 23, 2017)

Morning sun illuminating a mountain spur covered with a forest of larches at Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada. I posted this picture on another thread but have gone back to the RAW file to see if I could improve it. I think I have but I could be deluding myself.


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2017)

dpc said:


> Morning sun illuminating a mountain spur covered with a forest of larches at Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada. I posted this picture on another thread but have gone back to the RAW file to see if I could improve it. I think I have but I could be deluding myself.



Nice.  Well done, dpc


----------



## dpc (Jan 23, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Morning sun illuminating a mountain spur covered with a forest of larches at Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada. I posted this picture on another thread but have gone back to the RAW file to see if I could improve it. I think I have but I could be deluding myself.
> ...



Thanks, Click! This is one of my favourites of all those pictures I've taken.


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2017)

Two Jack Lake, Banff National Park...


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Jan 31, 2017)

Nuuk fjord in colourful tones. by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr

I was out on my snowmobile. The landscape had beautiful color tones.


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2017)

Lovely shot, Amaroc_GL.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow Amaroc. Your image puts me at peace letting my eyes wander the beautiful fjordscape, reaching for the sounds, the wind and all with a sense of being connected,-if only as a very small actor in a colossal, dynamic organism. Peace at last. Thank you


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Jan 31, 2017)

AE-1Burnham said:


> Wow Amaroc. Your image puts me at peace letting my eyes wander the beautiful fjordscape, reaching for the sounds, the wind and all with a sense of being connected,-if only as a very small actor in a colossal, dynamic organism. Peace at last. Thank you



I thank you very much for those beautiful words.

This image might put things in perspective how big the mountains are. 

And also thank you Click. 



Nuuk Fjord. by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jan 31, 2017)

Now I feel small miniscule.
A fantastic photograph!
-r



Amaroc_GL said:


> AE-1Burnham said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Amaroc. Your image puts me at peace letting my eyes wander the beautiful fjordscape, reaching for the sounds, the wind and all with a sense of being connected,-if only as a very small actor in a colossal, dynamic organism. Peace at last. Thank you
> ...


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2017)

Amaroc_GL said:


> This image might put things in perspective how big the mountains are.



Awesome. Another beautiful shot.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 19, 2017)

Last weekend was St. Patricks Day in Ireland. But it is celebrated all over the world. Around 90 places on earth have done this by illuminating their landmark/sights/places of interest.

Near my hometown is the River Rhein with its Fall (Rheinfall) in Switzerland. So I went there to take some pictures of this green event. The fall has a width of 150m, and a hight of 23 meters. It is the biggest waterfall in Europe. One can visit the big stone in the middle of the fall and climb (via stairway) on top of it. There is a boat bringing people there. the light stripe shows the route the boat takes to go there.
Enjoy:


----------



## lion rock (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm green with envy, Photorex!
Beautiful shot.
-r


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you for your comment.


----------



## dpc (Mar 20, 2017)

From the Canadian Rockies...


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2017)

dpc said:


> From the Canadian Rockies...



Lovely shots, dpc.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice Rockies, dpc!
-r


----------



## dpc (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks, Click and Lion Rock! I appreciate the compliment.  8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Lovely shots, definitely some big rocks. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> From the Canadian Rockies...


----------



## dpc (Mar 21, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Lovely shots, definitely some big rocks.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thanks, Graham!


----------



## dpc (Mar 24, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Nice Rockies, dpc!
> -r




Thanks, lion rock!


----------



## meywd (Apr 10, 2017)

Trails to fresh pasture by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px


----------



## WRS (Apr 10, 2017)

A couple from Torres del Paine last week. Magical place. 



Quiet Solitude by William Sircy, on Flickr



Cuernos y Nubes by William Sircy, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Apr 10, 2017)

Magical! No doubt.
On my waiting bucket list to see.
Beautiful photos of beautiful places.
-r



WRS said:


> A couple from Torres del Paine last week. Magical place.
> And one long exposure with the same composition as the first. Weather was perfect last week!


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2017)

WRS said:


> A couple from Torres del Paine last week. Magical place.




Awesome. Lovely light. Beautiful pictures. Well done. William.


----------



## james75 (Apr 10, 2017)

WRS said:


> A couple from Torres del Paine last week. Magical place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magical photos! Thank You for sharing.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi Mahmoud. 
Very nice shot, I like the way the paths funnel in together as they approach (or diverge as they progress away) 

Cheers, Graham. 



meywd said:


> Trails to fresh pasture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi William. 
Beautiful. Enough said. 

Cheers, Graham. 



WRS said:


> A couple from Torres del Paine last week. Magical place.


----------



## meywd (Apr 11, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mahmoud.
> Very nice shot, I like the way the paths funnel in together as they approach (or diverge as they progress away)
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thank you Graham, indeed the mountain, the sheep, the tracks, it was an amazing view and I tried to capture it, I even did it with and without dual ISO to preserve the sky, and turned out I didn't need to so I used the none dual ISO for this one


----------



## meywd (May 7, 2017)

* by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px


----------



## Click (May 7, 2017)

Nice picture, Mahmoud.


----------



## meywd (May 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, Mahmoud.



Thanks Click


----------



## GammyKnee (May 11, 2017)

Beinn an Lochain Summit. The sunrise was a total non-event but I like this long exposure mono all the same:




Beinn an Lochain Summit LE [5D4_2322] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 12, 2017)

Very nice shot, GammyKnee.


----------



## GammyKnee (May 12, 2017)

Thanks Click!


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (May 12, 2017)

Lake Constance in the south of Germany.
Behind the lake one can see the Alps in Switzerland. There is a certain weathercondition we call "Föhn" when warm winds are falling down from the mountains towards the lake. This lets the Alps appear nearer as they actually are.
The highest peak here is the "Säntis" near St. Gallen (Switzerland) with a height of 2502 meters above sea level.






regards
Frank


----------



## snappy604 (May 12, 2017)

some around Banff/Jasper


----------



## Click (May 13, 2017)

snappy604 said:


> some around Banff/Jasper



Beautiful pictures.


----------



## COBRASoft (May 13, 2017)

Emerald Lake, Peyto Lake and backside of Maligne Lake (from the bridge).


----------



## ecss (May 13, 2017)

Sunrise at Lake Tekapo, South Island, New Zealand


----------



## lion rock (May 13, 2017)

ecss,
Beautiful photo of a beautiful place.
Did you try salmon there?
And welcome to CR!
-r



ecss said:


> Sunrise at Lake Tekapo, South Island, New Zealand


----------



## ecss (May 13, 2017)

Oh yes I did. In fact at two different places. Both equally nice. Thank you.




lion rock said:


> ecss,
> Beautiful photo of a beautiful place.
> Did you try salmon there?
> And welcome to CR!
> ...


----------



## Click (May 13, 2017)

ecss said:


> Sunrise at Lake Tekapo, South Island, New Zealand



Lovely. Nicely done, ecss.


----------



## ecss (May 13, 2017)

Thank you.




Click said:


> ecss said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise at Lake Tekapo, South Island, New Zealand
> ...


----------



## applecider (May 13, 2017)

Mt Hood from Lewis and Clark College.

Canon EF 100L F2.8 IS.


----------



## applecider (May 14, 2017)

And another of Hood overlooking downtown, very late into sunset. No real color manipulation done , it really was this pink, as you can see by comparing the city with the mountain.

Canon 70-200L f 2.8 is ii @1/30s f8. iso 200.


----------



## james75 (May 14, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> Beinn an Lochain Summit. The sunrise was a total non-event but I like this long exposure mono all the same:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I really like this picture! Good job.


----------



## Click (May 14, 2017)

Nice picture, applecider.


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2017)

South-western Alberta...


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2017)

1. Prince of Wales Hotel on Waterton Lake, south-western Alberta.
2. Cameron River Falls, Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta.


----------



## d4mike (May 31, 2017)

Faux Falls, Moab UT about 30 min to sunset. 

A park full of names like Dead Horse Point, Balanced Rock, Horse Thief Campground, Devils Garden, and the best they can come up with is fake falls..........


----------



## Click (May 31, 2017)

d4mike said:


> Faux Falls, Moab UT about 30 min to sunset.
> 
> A park full of names like Dead Horse Point, Balanced Rock, Horse Thief Campground, Devils Garden, and the best they can come up with is fake falls..........



Lovely shot. Well done, Mike.


----------

